# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  इन्टरनेट ढाबा

## ravi chacha

*अफोगाटो*

*सामग्री:*
वनिला आइसक्रीम = 1 चम्मच
इंस्टेंट काफी पाउडर = 1 छोटा चम्मच
ब्रांडी = 1 छोटा चम्मच
चीनी ***= 1 छोटा चम्मच
*सजावटा के लिए:*
दाल चीनी पाउडर = ½ छोटाचम्मच
*विधि:*
काफी कप में आइसक्रीम डालें| गरम पानी में काफी डाल कर मिलाएं| इसमें ब्रांडीडाल कर मिलाएं| तैयार मिश्रण को आइस क्रीम के उपर डालें| दाल चीनी पाउडर से सजाएं व तुरंत परोसें|

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

ये कहाँ का व्यंजन है बंधू

----------


## ravi chacha

स्प्रिंग डोसा

सामग्री :

डोसा बेटर = 4 कप
प्याज बारिक कटा = 1
तेल
गाजर कसी = 2
अंकूरित दालें = ½ कप
शिमला मिर्च लम्बाई में बारिक कटी = 1
पत्ता गोभी कसी = ¼ कप
लाइट सोया सास =1/2 चम्मच
नमक = स्वादानुसार
सफेद मिर्च का पाउडर = ½ चम्मच
सेजवान सास = 1 चम्मच
हरा प्याज बारिक कटा = 1 कप
विधि :

एक पेन मे तेल गरम करे| प्याज डाल कर भुनें| अब उसमें गाजर, अंकु रित दाल, शिमला मिर्च, पत्ता गोभी, नमक व सोया सास डाल कर भुनें| अब उसमे6 सफेद मिर्च पाउडर, सेजवान सास व हरा प्याज मिलाए व आग से उतार लें| डोसा बेटर मे नमक मिलाए| डोसा तवा गरम करें| तेल डाल कर साफ कर लें| अब तवे पर डोसा मिश्रण पतला पतला फैलाएं व चारों और तेल डाल कर डोसा सेंक लें| अब एक किनारे पर भरावन वाला मिश्रण रखें व मोडते हुए दूसरे किनारे तक जाएं| उतारें व गरमा गरम परोसें|

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेथी मलाई सीख*


सामग्री :

कटी और उबली हुई ताजा मेथी = 200 ग्राम
पनीर = 75 ग्राम
आलू = 75 ग्राम
भुने हुए काजू और मूंगफली = 30 ग्राम
कटी हुई हरी मिर्च =2
अदरक-लहसुन (कटे हुए) =15-15 ग्राम
कसी हुई चीज = 50 ग्राम
नमक = स्वादानुसार
विधि :

सभी सामग्री को एकसाथ मिलाकर दो अलग-अलग भाग में बांट लें। दो सीख लें और मिश्रण को सीख पर लपेट कर तंदूर या अवन में 15 मिनट तक पकाएं। सीख से निकालकर काट लें और गरमागरम परोसें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्पेशल मेंगो रोल*

सामग्री :

दूध (छैना बनाने के लिए) = 2 लीटर
आम =500 ग्राम
बूरा =50 ग्राम
इलायची पिसी हुई = 3-4
नारियल चूरा =100 ग्राम
नींबू = 1
विधि :

दूध को बर्तन में लेकर आँच पर रखें। उबाल आने पर नींबू का रस डालें। जब दूध फट जाए तो उसका पानी छानकर निकाल दें। छैने को कपड़े में बाँधकर आधे घंटे के लिए लटका दें।
अब छैने को थाली में लेकर हाथ से मसल-मसल कर एकसार कर लें। अब इसमें बूरा व इलायची मिलाकर अच्छी तरह मलें। आम को छीलकर उसके पतले-पतले टुकड़े काटें।
अब एक मोटी पॉलिथीन का टुकड़ा लेकर छैने को उस पर पतला फैलाएँ। उस पर आम के टुकडे फैलाएँ। छैने को एक किनारे से रोल करें। जब रोल पूरा हो जाए तब पॉलिथीन के टुकड़े को बाँधकर फ्रिजर में रख दें, कड़ा होने पर निकालें।
अब आम रोल को नारियल के चूरे में लपेटकर उसके छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े काटकर परोसें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्रंची फिंगर्स*

सामग्री :

कंडेंस्ड मिल्क = 100 ग्राम
ग्लूकोस बिस्कुट = 100 ग्राम
नारियल का चूरा = 2 बडे चम्मच
विधि :

ग्लूकोस बिस्कूट को एक पोलीथीन की थेली में डाल कर बेलन की सहायता से चूरा कर लें| एक बर्तन मे 6 कंडेंस्ड मिल्क और बिस्कुट के चूरे को मिला लें| इस मिश्रण को घी लगे कागज के उपर बेल कर पतला पतला लम्बाई मे काट लें| इन को नारियल के चूरे मे लपेट कर परोसें|

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

क्या बात है चाचा आज चोपाल छोड़ कर रसोई में घुश गए क्या ??

----------


## marwariladka

कमल है चाचा जी!!!..चलो लौट कर बुद्धू घर को आये!!!

----------


## james.bond

> कमल है चाचा जी!!!..चलो लौट कर बुद्धू घर को आये!!!


ये तो समुद्र में रहते हैं , यहाँ पर खुश्की का मजा लेने आयें हैं :pointlol:

----------


## amol05

*चाचा मजा आ गया पेमेंट पहुच जायेगी आते ही*

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए मुबारक मित्र ...............

----------


## Rajeev

पाक-कला में बहुत-ही अच्छा सूत्र का निर्माण किया है रवि जी मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे |

----------


## ravi chacha

> पाक-कला में बहुत-ही अच्छा सूत्र का निर्माण किया है रवि जी मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे |


धन्यवाद  मित्र .........

----------


## Devil khan

*अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,चाचा जी!मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे*

----------


## hot_girl

अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,चाचा जी!मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र थोडा समय तो लिया करो! आते ही बैन हो जाते हो! ऐसे ढाबा कैसे चलेगा??*

----------


## kavita25

> *अफोगाटो*
> 
> *सामग्री:*
> वनिला आइसक्रीम = 1 चम्मच
> इंस्टेंट काफी पाउडर = 1 छोटा चम्मच
> ब्रांडी = 1 छोटा चम्मच
> चीनी ***= 1 छोटा चम्मच
> *सजावटा के लिए:*
> दाल चीनी पाउडर = ½ छोटाचम्मच
> ...


ये क्या है चाचा, समझ मे नहीं आया..............

----------


## kavita25

कहा से लाए हो चाचा आप सारे  व्यजन ,अगर किसी को समझ मे आये तो कृपया मुझे बताये!!!!

----------


## avf000040

*thanks for lovely posts sir*

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया व्येंजन है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र ब्रेकफास्ट के लिए ब्रेड से बनने वाला नास्ता बताओ


अब मुझे तो १२-१५  विधियां पता हैं....
ब्रेड रोल , शाही ब्रेड, ब्रेड आमलेट, ब्रेड खीर, ब्रेड के पोहे, ब्रेड पकोडा, गार्लिक ब्रेड, तिरंगी ब्रेड ,ब्रेड पिज्जा. मलाई ब्रेड, ब्रेड पकोडा, मीठी ब्रेड, कुछ और भी हैं जो घर में आप बनाता हूँ नाम मैंने रखे हुए है मेरे हिसाब से हैं किन किन विधियों के बारे में लिखूं ? सभी ब्रेड से बनने वाले नाश्ते ही हैं हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Niharika1

10 ब्रेड और 4 अंडे ले

ब्रेड को चाक़ू से चोकोर करके छोटे पीस बना ले 
अब तवे पर थोडा सा मक्खन या तेल डाल कर ब्रेड और अंडे फेट कर डाल दीजिए 

और स्वाद के अनुसार नमक और मिर्च डाल लीजिए 

एक से दो मिनट में ही अंडे ब्रेड के साथ चिपक जाएँगे 

अब एक आराम से पकने वाला स्वादिस्ट नाश्ता तैयार हो जाएगा 

जिसे आप सास के साथ खा सकते हैं ... होस्टल में या फ्लेट में रहने वाले लोगों के लिए आसानी से तैयार होने वाला नाश्ता

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *10 ब्रेड और 4 अंडे ले*
> 
> ब्रेड को चाक़ू से चोकोर करके छोटे पीस बना ले 
> अब *तवे* पर थोडा सा मक्खन या तेल डाल कर ब्रेड और अंडे फेट कर डाल दीजिए 
> 
> और स्वाद के अनुसार नमक और मिर्च डाल लीजिए 
> 
> एक से दो मिनट में ही अंडे ब्रेड के साथ चिपक जाएँगे 
> 
> ...


निहारिका जी बहुत अच्छा नाश्ता बताया है अगर आप बुरा न माने तो थोड़ा सा संशोधन इसमें कर दूँ.

आपने बताया कि दस ब्रेड, पहली बात आप इन्हें ब्रेड स्लाइस कहें. 
और इन दस स्लाइसों को काट कर तवे पर नही ...
इन को एक कढाही में ही बनाया जा सकता है माफ करें तवे पर नही.
आशा करता हूँ आप इस के लिए मुझे माफ कर देंगी...
धन्यवाद.
कमल.

----------


## ravi chacha

*पीनट चाट

सामग्री :* 
मूंगफली = 300ग्राम
बारीक कटा हुआ टमाटर  =150 ग्राम
प्याज = 1
बारीक कटी हुई हरी मिर्च  = स्वादानुसार
 नमक = स्वादानुसार
लाल मिर्च पाउडर   = स्वादानुसार
 चाट मसाला =1 चम्मच
नीबू का रस = स्वादानुसार
बारीक कटी हुई हरी धनिया

*विधि :* 
सबसे पहले एक पैन में मूंगफली उबालें और इसे उबालते समय इसमें एक छोटा  चम्मच नमक डालें। जब उबल जाए तब छानकर पानी अलग करें। अब एक अलग पैन में  मूंगफली व सारी सामग्री एक साथ अच्छी तरह मिलाएं। हरी धनिया से सजाकर  परोसे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्पेशल मेंगो रोल


सामग्री :*
दूध (छैना बनाने के लिए) = 2 लीटर
आम =500 ग्राम
बूरा =50 ग्राम
इलायची पिसी हुई = 3-4
नारियल चूरा =100 ग्राम
नींबू =  1

*विधि :*
दूध को बर्तन में लेकर आँच पर रखें। उबाल आने पर नींबू का रस डालें। जब दूध  फट जाए तो उसका पानी छानकर निकाल दें। छैने को कपड़े में बाँधकर आधे घंटे  के लिए लटका दें।
 अब छैने को थाली में लेकर हाथ से मसल-मसल कर एकसार कर लें। अब इसमें  बूरा व इलायची  मिलाकर अच्छी तरह मलें। आम को छीलकर उसके पतले-पतले टुकड़े  काटें।
 अब एक मोटी पॉलिथीन का टुकड़ा लेकर छैने को उस पर पतला फैलाएँ। उस पर आम  के टुकडे फैलाएँ। छैने को एक किनारे से रोल करें। जब रोल पूरा हो जाए तब  पॉलिथीन के टुकड़े को बाँधकर फ्रिजर में रख दें, कड़ा होने पर निकालें।
 अब आम रोल को नारियल के चूरे में लपेटकर उसके छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े काटकर परोसें |

----------


## navneet01

> अब मुझे तो १२-१५  विधियां पता हैं....
> ब्रेड रोल , शाही ब्रेड, ब्रेड आमलेट, ब्रेड खीर, ब्रेड के पोहे, ब्रेड पकोडा, गार्लिक ब्रेड, तिरंगी ब्रेड ,ब्रेड पिज्जा. मलाई ब्रेड, ब्रेड पकोडा, मीठी ब्रेड, कुछ और भी हैं जो घर में आप बनाता हूँ नाम मैंने रखे हुए है मेरे हिसाब से हैं किन किन विधियों के बारे में लिखूं ? सभी ब्रेड से बनने वाले नाश्ते ही हैं हा हा हा हा हा


मित्र सभी एक एक करके बता दो न .................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र सभी एक एक करके बता दो न .................................


पंडित जी से शुभ महूरत निकलवा लो.....
तभी यह कार्य सम्पन्न हो सकेगा.( सूत्रधार सूत्र की सुध लेगा.)

----------

